# Cine camera?



## schmee (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello, was just curious if anyone still collected this type of camera? 
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Thanks


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 15, 2010)

People here deal in still images. You need to be on a movie maker forum such as this:
IndieTalk - Filmmaking Forum - Filmmakers Forum - HD Filmmaking - Cinematography - Screenwriting - Cast - Crew


----------



## compur (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, people still collect and _use_ them.


----------

